# Repair annular ligament, elbow



## aattig (Jul 30, 2009)

*Does anyone know what CPT I should use for this?
It was performed with an ORIF w/ internal fixation of radial head and an open repair of elbow lateral UCL. I have 24665 and 24343 for those, but I'm not sure about the annular ligament repair.
Thanks for you input,*


----------

